

Travelers Checks are so 1994 - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/01/travelers_check.html

======
electromagnetic
I'd like to see this correlated to any changes in US international travel.
Without reference it's hard to tell what would be driving this.

I know personally, I used my debit card whenever overseas and I barely got
charged. I know now I'm here in Canada that I can easily get an account that
covers international debit transactions, but many also provide free travellers
checks.

I believe travellers checks are still used as frequently as they are because
of the insurance they provide on the money. Much easier to replace than
dealing with credit card fraud with some of the institutions.

